# JET 16" x 42" Variable Speed Wood Lathe WL-1642-2EVS ~ 2HP, 230V



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want to go carbide, make your own handles and see Capn Eddie about inserts, but….......I have been there (here and here) and don't recommend carbide. Never liked them for spindle turning, and after I learning how to use bowl gouges properly, the carbide gathers dust. Benjamin's Best or Hurricane are good solid HSS tools and great values. Slow speed 8" grinder and a wolverine type jig for sharpening. Look at PSI Barracuda lathe chucks - when comparing chucks pay attention to the jaw sets that come with a chuck, and how much additional jaw sets are. I've found uses for all the jaw sets that come with the Barracuda.


----------



## XDM525 (Sep 6, 2016)

OSU55, thanks for the direction. I have a full shop and I use carbide saws and router bits exclusively and I buy good stuff, but the cost of turning tools is a whole new arena with a commonly surprisingly higher cost than even the best carbide saw blades. I am not afraid of HSS and your direction will be a good starting point for learning. thanks


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Both carbide and steel have their place in turning and both have different applications that work well on each tool. in my case I did not have a way to sharpen steel so I bought carbide. Ill eventually all buy some steel tools but I'm happy with my carbide tools for now. all I turn is pens and handles essentially outside turning and carbide works fine for me. if you plan to turn inside like bowls and vases everything I have seen steel is the way to go.

I can second the recommendation for benjamins best as affordable steel tools i've heard this several times from users that I encounter


----------



## XDM525 (Sep 6, 2016)

WhoMe, Your advice confirms my research so far, thanks. So, I'm looking at HSS tools. Are the Benjamin's Best a brand of Penn State Ind.? I see PSI tools on Amazon and wonder if they are the same tools.

I have some capacity to sharpen tools, but am not likely to buy anything 'spensive any time soon. While I saved big on the Jet 1642-2, I'll be happy for now with some reasonably good tools and some wood.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Benjamin's Best are Penn State's brand.I have a set of their bowl/spindle gouges and scrapers.I like them a lot.They represent a good tool at reasonable prices.


----------



## XDM525 (Sep 6, 2016)

thanks Jeff. I will focus on them. What tools would y'all recommend I get for general turning while I build skill?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

This set looks looks like good start..https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LXWM1007.html
After you get some turning time on your new lathe you should write up a more comprehensive review 
My BB's tools needed a little sharpening when I received mine-not an issue as I was using them within minutes after touching them up on my grinder.


----------

